# Malco Edge Roller or Wuko Bender?



## tc70518 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm new to sheet metal. I've been in the awning industry for 15 years, but until now have only dealt with fabric covered awnings. I am venturing into standing seam awnings, and I'm looking for a handheld bending tool. Two I have found so far are the Malco Edge Roller and the Wuko Uni and Duo Benders. They all seem really effective in making standing seams without having to purchase an expensive roll former. Does anyone have any experience with these tools, or have a different one to suggest? Thank you in advance!


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I have a malco ER3 edge roller and it's one of the best tools I've spent the money on. Except it sounds like you want to make standing seam panels with it which isn't really what it is intended for. It is an invaluable tool for bending small flashings and gable ends in the field and I love it but it's not a tool that replaces a roll former for making SS panels of any quantity.


----------



## tc70518 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm, well it seems like the Wuko Duo Bender might do the trick until I can afford a roll former. Are there any affordable roll formers you recommend?


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

The malco is only about a foot long.
i keep it in my tool box.
I paid around 450 for it a few years ago.
It bends any length of metal with a maximum bend of 5 inches deep.
It bends it to a maximum of 90 degrees.
But it is easy to bend it to a tighter degree by hand after that if you need to.
It takes getting used too but it is a good tool.
I have already learned the hard way and lost one of the screw/bolts 
because i just let it roll around with the rest of my tools.
Letting it sit in my truck tool box with no covering has let moist air get to it and has caused some rust.
Be sure to Buy a small dedicated dufflebag for it if you buy it.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, depends on what you call affordable. Schlebach is the cadillac, New Tech has very good machines _for the money_. New machine properly set up on the lower end will start approx $50k. If you aren't planning on running it full time it's not that wise of an investment. In that case you are money ahead finding a local mfr or company who has a machine and just purchase panels from them. Don't know your location but am sure there is a CustomBilt or another local shop who already has a machine for their own use or for customers like you.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Some of your local gutter supply companies now roll off ss roofing panels or can tell you someone that does


----------



## tc70518 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! That's some valuable information, guys! Exactly what I needed to hear. I got some quotes a while back from Metalforming-USA for their EPM 1 inch roll forming machine. They quoted me just under 12 grand. I'll try to find a local distributor. If things take off with the SS awnings, I'll probably invest in the EPM.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

You must be talking about a mini roll former. They are good for small runs but not high production machines. As long as you plan on sticking to simple, small runs like awnings and the like something like this would be fine for you. If you plan on running multiple lengths or bigger runs then you will find it is pretty inadequate. Also I believe MF mainly sells schlebach so at least you are looking at top of the line machinery. Good Luck on your venture.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You have to ask??? Malco makes the best tools. So says MALCO!

(No relation)


----------



## tc70518 (Jan 21, 2009)

Renegade said:


> You must be talking about a mini roll former. They are good for small runs but not high production machines. As long as you plan on sticking to simple, small runs like awnings and the like something like this would be fine for you. If you plan on running multiple lengths or bigger runs then you will find it is pretty inadequate. Also I believe MF mainly sells schlebach so at least you are looking at top of the line machinery. Good Luck on your venture.


Yes, they are mini roll formers. I am just going to be doing small SS awnings initially, so that's all I really need right now. I plan on one day possibly getting into metal roofing, but that won't be for at least another 5 years or so, I'm not even thinking of investing in a big expensive roll former just yet. Thanks for the well wishes!!! BTW, are there any brand of sheet metal hand tools(like snips, shears, etc.) that you really like over the others?


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Ummm, refer to malco's reply above. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I rarely do anything under 24 ga so am pretty hard on tools. Depending on what type of tool you refer to there are many good brands to choose from. My preferences are a result of many years of experience with a wide variety and I have found the ones that I prefer. To me it's not necessarily the brand but rather the individual tool that makes my mind up.


----------



## tommyeban (Dec 7, 2009)

*malco verse wuko*

malco connot do the work as wuko,the bennifit of wuko is radius bend ,bend up to 18'' and les than 1/4'' which's malco cannot do,i had both tools but only wuko do the works best,you also can fabricate standing seam profile with wuko benders .


----------



## Scott Linardi (Dec 15, 2012)

Does the wuko duo edge roller work well on radius fabrication I.E. copper drip edge for a eyebrow dormers? Does it come with adequate literature or instruction video on how to use it?


----------



## tommyeban (Dec 7, 2009)

The Wuko duo bender does not work on any radius,only Wuko uni bender w2202 and w2200 work on radius.


----------



## VSM (Feb 16, 2013)

I own several Wukos but we only use them for curves. The Wuko mini is great for inside curves and the Uni is better for outside curves. Malco tools are good for what they are good for (I just don't know what that is). If you are serious about sheet metal work then I would suggest Stubai tools. They aren't cheap but they are the best quality and can make the nicest job (they have them listed on MetalFormings website) Although the Wuko can make the double lock standing seam profile, it takes too long for it to be a cost effective option. The EPM is nice if you need to make short or tapered panels (also you can make make a panel with two upper or lower seams). You could also consider a folder if you're planning on working with lengths under ten feet. Even with the EPM to do longer than ten feet you would have to be set up to work from coils. At least with the folder you could make more than standing seam panels. The Schechtl LBX series are great folders (I think a ten footer is under $8,000) that are well made and semi portable.


----------

